# Stud Prefixes



## Stinkbomb (14 October 2007)

I have been chatting with a friend today and we have been letting our minds run riot!!! I would eventually like to breed from inky and hopefully get some more little ones and start my own stud ( yes, one can dream!!!! ) we have been messing around with ideas for stud prefixes and deciding what we would call our foals. If you have a stud prefix what is it and where did the name come from??? If you havent a stud prefix what would you choose for your own and why???

Just a bit of fun really!!!


----------



## Irishcobs (14 October 2007)

Work have one, but I'm not going to say what. It came from my bosses first good horse, he had this prefix and when my boss started breeding, with this horse's sister, she started using the prefix. Now all of her babies have it.


----------



## the watcher (14 October 2007)

I have one planned for next year, it is based around the name of a local river, as my mare has her stud name from a river near her breeder.


----------



## peapod (14 October 2007)

Ours is Nipna Stud - you get three choices when you register a stud name - Mum could only think of 2 "good" ones and decided to amalgamate the names of her two favourite Dales ponies to get her third...Nipper and Anna....you guessed it, we got stuck with the third choice!! It suits us now though somehow, couldn't imagine us having a different name!

I'm in the process of registering my own prefix (as I now have a Dales filly!) - I'm not saying what it is as it's not through yet and I don't want to jinx it! However, the reasoning behind it is because I am studying History of Art at University, so I have chosen an art related word. Many prefixes are geographical - but I didn't want that as I will be moving around a lot in the next few years!


----------



## Maesfen (14 October 2007)

Pretty obviously, mine is Maesfen!
Maesfen is a covert (wood) that borders our land and it's where OH and his family before him, from 1895, have done the earth stopping for our local hunt and also laid it a bit.  Our place also used to be part of the Maesfen estate so it just seemed appropriate!  Only thing with it is that it sounds Welsh and people invariably think I breed cobs!


----------



## Stinkbomb (14 October 2007)

I can understand those that dont want to say if they havent been registered yet!!! I find it interesting to know where peoples come from as in what they use as inspiration for their name. Its nice to use one that actually means something to that person.


----------



## S_N (14 October 2007)

Mines rather grand sounding and I can whole heartedly thank Gingermare for the idea, though I tweaked it _ever so slightly_.  It's Topholm an amalgamation of my old horse's name 'Topper' and different way of spelling home, as home means a lot to me.


----------



## Dottie (14 October 2007)

That is really lovely SportzNight!


----------



## Stinkbomb (14 October 2007)

Thats a cool prefix!!! It does sound rather grand!!!


----------



## rara007 (14 October 2007)

We are "le howe", we have ponies who are XYZ or le howe, got it from the name of our 3rd of the village.


----------



## Blackhawk (14 October 2007)

When I was a kiddy I had my My Little Ponies in a stud I called Darwell, so maybe that


----------



## S_N (14 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
That is really lovely SportzNight! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Good old Gingermare eh


----------



## S_N (14 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats a cool prefix!!! It does sound rather grand!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

thank you!  I love it


----------



## S_N (14 October 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
When I was a kiddy I had my My Little Ponies in a stud I called Darwell, so maybe that 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Brilliant!!  I never had a My Little Pony - only Barbie horses and Britains Farm horses


----------



## magic104 (14 October 2007)

I would probably use my surname as it is an anagrame of horse.


----------



## rabatsa (14 October 2007)

Most breed societies will want your prefix to be registered with the central prefix register to prevent problems with duplicates. Mine is my maiden name.


----------



## Kermie (14 October 2007)

My prefix is Knockamillie - taken from the name of a castle ruin that I used to spend hours playing at when I was a child.  I didn't want to choose something geographical either, since I may move from my current location at some point.


----------



## vhf (15 October 2007)

My mum picked "Sannan Valley" and it seemed like a good idea at the time (16 years ago).
She added a "rule" that each year the foals would all end in a similar sound - so it's Bobby Socks, Silver Fox, etc.
Every year now we struggle to come up with a set of names with matching endings that will go with the long prefix -  I think they "missed" with a few! (SannanValley Celebration - I ask you!)
My advice - keep it short!


----------



## MissIndependance (16 October 2007)

Ours is very boring - Rollestone, which is what our farm is called...not very original!


----------

